# [Solved] Language resource dll,



## georgenx (Sep 15, 2001)

Right-click a file and I get a dialog box: "Unable to load language
resource dll OK" Clicking OK allows me to continue activity. How
do I get rid of this problem? Win98SE Plus


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Welcome to TSG georgenx.

Do you have Corel wordperfect installed?

And is a specific dll mentioned other than "language resource"?

Could this Corel FAQ apply?

http://kb.corel.com/kbdocs/UNKNOWN/PX90WIN/PX90WIN_204275.htm

http://www.google.com/search?q=SHLWP9EN.DLL+&btnG=Google+Search


----------



## georgenx (Sep 15, 2001)

Sorry, no Corel on my system. It "could" be linked to BCWipe?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

I would doubt it is related to BCWipe, unless the program removed a dll you need.

If you do a search in Google Groups using the key words: "right click" "unable to load language resource dll' {use quotes}, you will get quite a number of hits for Paradox or Corel. If they were ever on the system, it could be the reason.

http://groups.google.com/groups?group=comp&hl=en

Maybe you can find some other clues there -- you can also remove "right click" from the search parameter to get more hits.


----------



## georgenx (Sep 15, 2001)

Found a solution to problem. Obtained a copy of the following files and installed them as shown:

Shellwp.dll placed in C:\Windows

Shlwp8en.dll placed in C:\Windows\System

This fixed the problem for me!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Thanks for the follow-up George. Looks like you had a ghost of Corel after all


----------

